# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه القسم الرياضي  جدول المباريات في دوري الأبطال

## mohamed73

جولة التأهيل 1   *إف سي سانتا كولوما* 
                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                   5'  بويول مارك  1 -  0   *بانانتس يريفان*   22:00 01/07/2014   *لا فيوريتا*  0 -  1   *إف سي ليفاديا تالين* 
                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                           90'+4'  Heiko Tamm   22:30 01/07/2014   *لينكولن اف سي* 
                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                   18'  Joseph Chipolina  1 -  1   *إتش بي* 
                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                              71'  ليفي هانسن   22:00 02/07/2014   *بانانتس يريفان* 
                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      29'  Rumyan Hovsepyan                                               47'  Garegin Mashumyan                                               56'  Rumyan Hovsepyan  3 -  2   *إف سي سانتا كولوما* 
                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                           20'  إلديفونس ليما                                                                                                        90'+5'  كاسالس روبيو إيلوي   18:00 08/07/2014   *إف سي ليفاديا تالين* 
                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                   7'  ألكسندر كولينيتس                                               30'  إيجور سوبوتين                                               48'  Omar Nabil Elhussieny                                               72'  إيجور سوبوتين                                               75'  أرتجوم أرتجونين                                               85'  Toni Tipuric                                               90'+2'  أرتجوم أرتجونين  7 -  0   *لا فيوريتا*   20:00 08/07/2014   *إتش بي* 
                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                   11'  ليفي هانسن                                               25'  يانسن تروندور                                               34'  إيدموندسون جوهان سيمون                                                                                     81'  ليفي هانسن                                               88'  فرودي بينيامينسن  5 -  2   *لينكولن اف سي* 
                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                    50'  George Cabrera                                               77'  John Paul Duarte   22:00 08/07/2014

----------


## mohamed73

جولة التأهيل 2   *فاليتا إف سي*  0 -  1   *كاراباغ أجدام* 												 											 											 											 												   	  			 			18'  تشومبينهو    			 	    20:30 15/07/2014   *سلوفان براتيسلافا*	 												 												 											 											 												   	  			 			52'  إريك سيكوس   			 	   1 -  0   *ذا نيو سانتس*   20:45 15/07/2014   *بيت بوريسوف*  0 -  0   *سكينديربو*   21:00 15/07/2014   *شريف تيراسبول*	 												 												 											 											 												   	  			 			71'  أندري موريسان   			 	  			 			87'  إسماعيل عيسى   			 	   2 -  0   *سوتجيسكا*   21:00 15/07/2014   *إتش إس كيه زرينجسكي*  0 -  0   *إن كيه ماريبور*   21:30 15/07/2014   *إف سي سانتا كولوما*  0 -  1   *ماكابي تل أبيب* 												 											 											 											 												   	  			 			64'  رادي بريكا   			 	    22:00 15/07/2014   *رابوتنيكي سكوبجي*  0 -  0   *إتش جيه كيه*   22:00 15/07/2014   *سبارتا براها*	 												 												 											 											 												   	  			 			22'  ديفيد لافاتا   			 	  			 			44'  ديفيد لافاتا   			 	  			 			45'+4'  ديفيد لافاتا   			 	  			 			55'  Toni Tipuric   			 	  			 			57'  ديفيد لافاتا   			 	  			 			60'  ديفيد لافاتا   			 	  			 			84'  بريكريل توماس   			 	   7 -  0   *إف سي ليفاديا تالين*   22:45 15/07/2014   *كليفتونفيلي*  0 -  0   *ديبريسيني في إس سي*   22:45 15/07/2014   *بارتيزان بيوجراد*	 												 												 											 											 												   	  			 			14'  دانكو لازوفىك   			 	  			 			64'  دانكو لازوفىك   			 	  			 			71'  سكوليتش بيتار   			 	   3 -  0   *إتش بي*   22:45 15/07/2014   *دينامو زاجريب*	 												 												 											 											 												   	  			 			58'  هلال العربي سوداني   			 	  			 			70'  دوماجوج أنتوليتش   			 	   2 -  0   *زالجيريس فيلنيوس*   22:45 15/07/2014   *كيه آر ريكجافيك*  0 -  1   *سيلتيك* 												 											 											 											 												   	  			 			84'  كالوم ماكجريجور   			 	    23:00 15/07/2014   *دينامو تبيستي*  0 -  1   *أكتوب لينتو* 												 											 											 											 												   	  			 			51'  دانيلو نيكو   			 	    21:00 16/07/2014   *مالمو*  0 -  0   *إف كيه فينتسبيلز*   21:00 16/07/2014   *لودوجوريتس*	 												 												 											 											 												   	  			 			35'  دانى ابالو   			 	  			 			43'  بيزجاك رومان   			 	  			 			65'  أنيسيت أبل   			 	  			 			68'  فابيو إسبينهو   			 	   4 -  0   *إف 91 دوديلانج*   21:00 16/07/2014   *سترومسجودسيت أي إف*  0 -  1   *ستيوا بوخارست* 												 											 											 											 												   	  			 			49'  جابرييل إيانكو   			 	    21:30 16/07/2014   *ليغيا وارسزاوا*	 												 												 											 											 												   	  			 	  			 			90'+1'  ميروسلاف رادوفيك   			 	   1 -  1   *سانت باتريك اتلاتيك* 												 											 											 											 												   	  			 			38'  كريستي فاجان   			 	  			 	    22:45 16/07/2014   *سوتجيسكا*  0 -  3   *شريف تيراسبول* 												 											 											 											 												   	  			 			5'  فريد بينسون   			 	  			 			35'  هنريكي لوفانور   			 	  			 			55'  إسماعيل عيسى   			 	    19:30 22/07/2014   *إف سي ليفاديا تالين*	 												 												 											 											 												   	  			 	  			 			68'  تيفير إينجيمار   			 	   1 -  1   *سبارتا براها* 												 											 											 											 												   	  			 			38'  لوكاس ماريسيك   			 	  			 	    20:00 22/07/2014   *إف 91 دوديلانج*	 												 												 											 											 												   	  			 	  			 			81'  David Turpel   			 	   1 -  1   *لودوجوريتس* 												 											 											 											 												   	  			 			51'  بيزجاك رومان   			 	  			 	    20:00 22/07/2014   *كاراباغ أجدام*	 												 												 											 											 												   	  			 			15'  رينالدو   			 	  			 			48'  تشومبينهو    			 	  			 			56'  دانيلو   			 	  			 			80'  ليروي جورج   			 	   4 -  0   *فاليتا إف سي*   20:30 22/07/2014   *ماكابي تل أبيب*	 												 												 											 											 												   	  			 			62'  إيران زيهافي   			 	  			 			90'  بن حاييم تال   			 	   2 -  0   *إف سي سانتا كولوما*   21:30 22/07/2014   *ذا نيو سانتس*  0 -  2   *سلوفان براتيسلافا* 												 											 											 											 												   	  			 			74'  ماركو ميلينكوفيتش   			 	  			 			89'  ماركو ميلينكوفيتش   			 	    21:45 22/07/2014   *سكينديربو*	 												 												 											 											 												   	  			 	  			 			67'  ماركو راداس   			 	   1 -  1   *بيت بوريسوف* 												 											 											 											 												   	  			 			29'  إدجار أوليكنوففيتش   			 	  			 	    22:00 22/07/2014   *إتش بي*	 												 												 											 											 												   	  			 			35'  Bartal Wardum   			 	  			 	  			 	  			 	   1 -  3   *بارتيزان بيوجراد* 												 											 											 											 												   	  			 	  			 			49'  نيكولا نينكوفيتش   			 	  			 			75'  دانكو لازوفىك   			 	  			 			90'+1'  بيتار جربيتش   			 	    22:00 22/07/2014   *زالجيريس فيلنيوس*  0 -  2   *دينامو زاجريب* 												 											 											 											 												   	  			 			47'  هلال العربي سوداني   			 	  			 			49'  جوسيب سيمونيك   			 	    22:15 22/07/2014   *ديبريسيني في إس سي*	 												 												 											 											 												   	  			 			55'  رينيه ميهليتش   			 	  			 			79'  إبراهيم سيدي بيه   			 	   2 -  0   *كليفتونفيلي*   22:30 22/07/2014   *سيلتيك*	 												 												 											 											 												   	  			 			13'  فيرجيل ديجك   			 	  			 			20'  فيرجيل ديجك   			 	  			 			27'  تيمو بوكي   			 	  			 			71'  تيمو بوكي   			 	   4 -  0   *كيه آر ريكجافيك*   22:45 22/07/2014   *أكتوب لينتو*	 												 												 											 											 												   	  			 			75'  أليكسي أنتونوف   			 	  			 			82'  إيجور زينكوفيتش   			 	  			 			90'+5'  Abat Aimbetov   			 	   3 -  0   *دينامو تبيستي*   19:00 23/07/2014   *إف كيه فينتسبيلز*  0 -  1   *مالمو* 												 											 											 											 												   	  			 			19'  إيزاك تهيلين   			 	    20:00 23/07/2014   *إتش جيه كيه*	 												 												 											 											 												   	  			 			22'  روبن لود   			 	  			 			26'  فالتيري مورين   			 	  			 	   2 -  1   *رابوتنيكي سكوبجي* 												 											 											 											 												   	  			 	  			 	  			 			47'  فوجسيتش ستيفان   			 	    20:00 23/07/2014   *ستيوا بوخارست*	 												 												 											 											 												   	  			 			72'  كورنيل بابا   			 	  			 			84'  نيكولاي كلاوديو ستانسيو   			 	   2 -  0   *سترومسجودسيت أي إف*   21:30 23/07/2014   *إن كيه ماريبور*	 												 												 											 											 												   	  			 			45'  دار فرسيك   			 	  			 			57'  أجيم إبرايمي   			 	   2 -  0   *إتش إس كيه زرينجسكي*   22:00 23/07/2014   *سانت باتريك اتلاتيك*  0 -  5   *ليغيا وارسزاوا* 												 											 											 											 												   	  			 			25'  ميروسلاف رادوفيك   			 	  			 			69'  ميشيل زيرو   			 	  			 			82'  ميروسلاف رادوفيك   			 	  			 			87'  ماريك ساجانوسكي   			 	  			 			90'+2'  كونان بيرني   			 	    22:45 23/07/2014

----------


## mohamed73

جولة التأهيل 3   *سبارتا براها*	 												 												 											 											 												   	  			 	  			 			22'  ديفيد لافاتا   			 	  			 	  			 			51'  ديفيد لافاتا   			 	  			 			52'  كوفاك رادوسلاف   			 	  			 			70'  ديفيد لافاتا   			 	   4 -  2   *مالمو* 												 											 											 											 												   	  			 			17'  إيميل فورسبرج   			 	  			 	  			 			27'  إيزاك تهيلين   			 	  			 	  			 	  			 	    21:30 29/07/2014   *سلوفان براتيسلافا*	 												 												 											 											 												   	  			 			42'  إيجور زوفكاك   			 	  			 	  			 			85'  ميسزاروس كارول   			 	   2 -  1   *شريف تيراسبول* 												 											 											 											 												   	  			 	  			 			74'  ريكاردينهو   			 	  			 	    22:15 29/07/2014   *ديبريسيني في إس سي*	 												 												 											 											 												   	  			 			56'  إبراهيم سيدي بيه   			 	   1 -  0   *بيت بوريسوف*   22:30 29/07/2014   *أكتوب لينتو*	 												 												 											 											 												   	  			 	  			 			58'  فاليري كوروبكين   			 	  			 	  			 			88'  روبرت أروزمانيان   			 	   2 -  2   *ستيوا بوخارست* 												 											 											 											 												   	  			 			44'  كيسيرو كلاوديو   			 	  			 	  			 			79'  أندري بربيليتا   			 	  			 	    19:00 30/07/2014   *كاراباغ أجدام*	 												 												 											 											 												   	  			 			2'  دانيلو   			 	  			 	  			 			86'  رينالدو   			 	   2 -  1   *ريد بول سالزبورغ* 												 											 											 											 												   	  			 	  			 			77'  جوناثان سوريانو   			 	  			 	    19:30 30/07/2014   *إتش جيه كيه*	 												 												 											 											 												   	  			 			11'  ديمبا سافاجي   			 	  			 			45'+1'  ديمبا سافاجي   			 	  			 	  			 	   2 -  2   *أبويل نيكوسيا* 												 											 											 											 												   	  			 	  			 	  			 			71'  توماس دي فينسينتي   			 	  			 			74'  شيريدان سيليان   			 	    20:00 30/07/2014   *أيل ليماسول*	 												 												 											 											 												   	  			 			64'  لوكاس جيكيفيكس   			 	   1 -  0   *زينت سان بطرسبورغ*   20:00 30/07/2014   *دنبروبرو دنبروبروبيتروفسك*  0 -  0   *إف سي كوبنهافين*   20:00 30/07/2014   *غراس شوبرز*  0 -  2    *ليل*									 													 												 											 											 											 												   	  			 			29'  سيباستيان كورشيا   			 	  			 			49'  ريان مينديز دا جراسا   			 	    21:00 30/07/2014   *لودوجوريتس*  0 -  0   *بارتيزان بيوجراد*   22:00 30/07/2014   *فينورد*	 												 												 											 											 												   	  			 	  			 	  			 			90'+5'  ميتشيل فريدي   			 	   1 -  2   *بيشكتاش* 												 											 											 											 												   	  			 			13'  مصطفى بيكتيمك   			 	  			 			71'  كيريم فراي   			 	  			 	    22:00 30/07/2014   *ستاندارد لييج*  0 -  0   *بناثاناياكوس*   22:00 30/07/2014   *آب*  0 -  1   *دينامو زاجريب* 												 											 											 											 												   	  			 			49'  مارسيلو بروزوفيتش   			 	    22:15 30/07/2014   *إن كيه ماريبور*	 												 												 											 											 												   	  			 			90'+5'  بوهار دامجان   			 	   1 -  0   *ماكابي تل أبيب*   22:30 30/07/2014   *ليغيا وارسزاوا*	 												 												 											 											 												   	  			 	  			 			10'  ميروسلاف رادوفيك   			 	  			 			36'  ميروسلاف رادوفيك   			 	  			 			84'  ميشيل زيرو   			 	  			 			90'+1'  جاكوب كوسيكي   			 	   4 -  1   *سيلتيك* 												 											 											 											 												   	  			 			8'  كالوم ماكجريجور   			 	  			 	  			 	  			 	  			 	    22:45 30/07/2014   *بيت بوريسوف*	 												 												 											 											 												   	  			 	  			 			39'  ألكسندر فولودكو   			 	  			 			66'  فيتالي رودينوف   			 	  			 			90'+4'  سيرجي كريفتس   			 	   3 -  1   *ديبريسيني في إس سي* 												 											 											 											 												   	  			 			20'  إبراهيم سيدي بيه   			 	  			 	  			 	  			 	    21:30 05/08/2014   *ماكابي تل أبيب*	 												 												 											 											 												   	  			 	  			 			42'  بن حاييم تال   			 	  			 			54'  ايدين بن باسات   			 	  			 	   2 -  2   *إن كيه ماريبور* 												 											 											 											 												   	  			 			36'  أجيم إبرايمي   			 	  			 	  			 	  			 			55'  أجيم إبرايمي   			 	    22:00 05/08/2014   *بناثاناياكوس*	 												 												 											 											 												   	  			 			17'  دينو أرسلاناجيك   			 	  			 	  			 	   1 -  2   *ستاندارد لييج* 												 											 											 											 												   	  			 	  			 			36'  يانيس مبومبو   			 	  			 			41'  بول جوزيه مبوكو   			 	    22:00 05/08/2014   *ليل*	 												 												 												 											 											 												   	  			 			19'  فلورينت بالمونت   			 	  			 	    1 -  1   *غراس شوبرز* 												 											 											 											 												   	  			 	  			 			33'  أمير أبراشي   			 	    22:30 05/08/2014   *أبويل نيكوسيا*	 												 												 											 											 												   	  			 			18'  شيريدان سيليان   			 	  			 			43'  توماس دي فينسينتي   			 	   2 -  0   *إتش جيه كيه*   20:30 06/08/2014   *شريف تيراسبول*  0 -  0   *سلوفان براتيسلافا*   21:00 06/08/2014   *مالمو*	 												 												 											 											 												   	  			 			35'  ماركوس روسينبيرج   			 	  			 			55'  ماركوس روسينبيرج   			 	   2 -  0   *سبارتا براها*   21:00 06/08/2014   *زينت سان بطرسبورغ*	 												 												 											 											 												   	  			 			55'  سالمون روندون   			 	  			 			88'  داني   			 	  			 			90'+1'  أليكساندر كيرزهاكوف   			 	   3 -  0   *أيل ليماسول*   21:00 06/08/2014   *ستيوا بوخارست*	 												 												 											 											 												   	  			 			3'  ألكسندرو شيبكيو   			 	  			 			39'  نيكولاي كلاوديو ستانسيو   			 	  			 	   2 -  1   *أكتوب لينتو* 												 											 											 											 												   	  			 	  			 	  			 			85'  تيمور كابادزي   			 	    21:30 06/08/2014   *بيشكتاش*	 												 												 											 											 												   	  			 			28'  ميمبا با   			 	  			 	  			 			80'  ميمبا با   			 	  			 			86'  ميمبا با   			 	   3 -  1   *فينورد* 												 											 											 											 												   	  			 	  			 			74'  إلفس مانو   			 	  			 	  			 	    21:30 06/08/2014   *إف سي كوبنهافين*	 												 												 											 											 												   	  			 			36'  أندرياس كورنيليوس   			 	  			 			52'  باشكيم كادري   			 	   2 -  0   *دنبروبرو دنبروبروبيتروفسك*   22:00 06/08/2014   *ريد بول سالزبورغ*	 												 												 											 											 												   	  			 			18'  مارتين هاينترجر   			 	  			 			34'  مارتين هاينترجر   			 	   2 -  0   *كاراباغ أجدام*   22:30 06/08/2014   *دينامو زاجريب*  0 -  2   *آب* 												 											 											 											 												   	  			 			36'  أندرس كيه جاكوبسن   			 	  			 			85'  أندرس كيه جاكوبسن   			 	    22:45 06/08/2014   *سيلتيك*  3 -  0   *ليغيا وارسزاوا* 												 											 											 											 												   	  			 			36'  ميشيل زيرو   			 	  			 			61'  ميشال كوشاركزيك   			 	    22:45 06/08/2014   *بارتيزان بيوجراد*	 												 												 											 											 												   	  			 	  			 	  			 			30'  سكوليتش بيتار   			 	  			 			35'  سكوليتش بيتار   			 	   2 -  2   *لودوجوريتس* 												 											 											 											 												   	  			 			19'  مارسيلينيو   			 	  			 			21'  مارسيلينيو   			 	  			 	  			 	    22:45 06/08/2014

----------


## mohamed73

جولة المباراة الفاصلة   *ريد بول سالزبورغ*	 												 												 											 											 												   	  			 			16'  فرانز شيمير   			 	  			 			54'  جوناثان سوريانو   			 	  			 	   2 -  1   *مالمو* 												 											 											 											 												   	  			 	  			 	  			 			90'  إيميل فورسبرج   			 	    22:45 19/08/2014   *ستيوا بوخارست*	 												 												 											 											 												   	  			 			88'  ألكسندرو شيبكيو   			 	   1 -  0   *لودوجوريتس*   22:45 19/08/2014   *بيشكتاش*  0 -  0    *آرسنال*   22:45 19/08/2014   *إف سي كوبنهافين*	 												 												 											 											 												   	  			 	  			 			9'  ماتياس زانكا جورجينسن   			 	  			 			12'  دانييل أمارتي   			 	  			 	  			 	   2 -  3    *باير ليفركوزن*									 													 												 											 											 											 												   	  			 			5'  ستيفان كيسلينغ   			 	  			 	  			 	  			 			31'  كريم بلعربي   			 	  			 			42'  سون هيونغ مين   			 	    22:45 19/08/2014   *نابولي*	 												 												 												 											 											 												   	  			 	  			 			68'  جونزالو هيجان   			 	    1 -  1    *أتلتيك بيلباو*									 													 												 											 											 											 												   	  			 			41'  Iker Muniain   			 	  			 	    22:45 19/08/2014   *إن كيه ماريبور*	 												 												 											 											 												   	  			 	  			 			14'  بوهار دامجان   			 	   1 -  1   *سيلتيك* 												 											 											 											 												   	  			 			6'  كالوم ماكجريجور   			 	  			 	    22:45 20/08/2014   *آب*	 												 												 											 											 												   	  			 			16'  نيكولاج تومسن   			 	  			 	   1 -  1   *أبويل نيكوسيا* 												 											 											 											 												   	  			 	  			 			54'  فينيكيوس   			 	    22:45 20/08/2014   *سلوفان براتيسلافا*	 												 												 											 											 												   	  			 	  			 			80'  روبرت فيتيك   			 	   1 -  1   *بيت بوريسوف* 												 											 											 											 												   	  			 			44'  توماس يابلونسكي   			 	  			 	    22:45 20/08/2014   *ستاندارد لييج*  0 -  1   *زينت سان بطرسبورغ* 												 											 											 											 												   	  			 			16'  أوليج شاتوف   			 	    22:45 20/08/2014   *ليل*   0 -  1   *بورتو* 												 											 											 											 												   	  			 			61'  Héctor Herrera   			 	    22:45 20/08/2014   *زينت سان بطرسبورغ*	 												 												 											 											 												   	  			 			30'  سالمون روندون   			 	  			 			54'  هالك   			 	  			 			58'  هالك   			 	   3 -  0   *ستاندارد لييج*   21:00 26/08/2014   *سيلتيك*  0 -  1   *إن كيه ماريبور* 												 											 											 											 												   	  			 			75'  ماركوس تافاريس   			 	    22:45 26/08/2014   *أبويل نيكوسيا*	 												 												 											 											 												   	  			 			28'  فينيكيوس   			 	  			 			43'  توماس دي فينسينتي   			 	  			 			64'  إفستاثيوس ألونيفيتس   			 	  			 			75'  شيريدان سيليان   			 	   4 -  0   *آب*   22:45 26/08/2014   *بيت بوريسوف*	 												 												 											 											 												   	  			 			41'  ميخايل جورديتشوك   			 	  			 			84'  سيرجي كريفتس   			 	  			 			85'  فيتالي رودينوف   			 	   3 -  0   *سلوفان براتيسلافا*   22:45 26/08/2014   *بورتو*	 												 												 											 											 												   	  			 			48'  براهيمي ياسين   			 	  			 			69'  جاكسون مارتينيز   			 	   2 -  0    *ليل*   22:45 26/08/2014   *مالمو*	 												 												 											 											 												   	  			 			11'  ماركوس روسينبيرج   			 	  			 			19'  ماجنوس إيركسون   			 	  			 			84'  ماركوس روسينبيرج   			 	   3 -  0   *ريد بول سالزبورغ*   22:45 27/08/2014   *لودوجوريتس*	 												 												 											 											 												   	  			 			90'  واندرسون   			 	  			 			  كوزمين موتي   			 	  			 	  			 			  واندرسون   			 	  			 	  			 			  حمزة  يونس   			 	  			 	  			 			  جونيور كايكارا   			 	  			 	  			 			  مارسيلينيو   			 	  			 	  			 			  سفيتوسلاف دياكوف   			 	  			 	  			 			  فابيو إسبينهو   			 	  			 	   1 -  0   *ستيوا بوخارست* 												 											 											 											 												   	  			 	  			 	  			 			  كيسيرو كلاوديو   			 	  			 	  			 			  بول بارفوليسكو   			 	  			 	  			 			  سزوكالا لوكاس   			 	  			 	  			 			  أدريان بوبا   			 	  			 	  			 			  فاريلا   			 	  			 	  			 			  أندري بربيليتا   			 	  			 	  			 			  كورنيل بابا   			 	    22:45 27/08/2014   *آرسنال*	 												 												 												 											 											 												   	  			 			45'+1'  سانشيز أليكسيز   			 	    1 -  0   *بيشكتاش*   22:45 27/08/2014   *باير ليفركوزن*	 												 												 												 											 											 												   	  			 			2'  سون هيونغ مين   			 	  			 			7'  هاكان كالهانوجلو   			 	  			 			31'  ستيفان كيسلينغ   			 	  			 			65'  ستيفان كيسلينغ   			 	    4 -  0   *إف سي كوبنهافين*   22:45 27/08/2014   *أتلتيك بيلباو*	 												 												 												 											 											 												   	  			 	  			 			61'  ارتيز ادوريز   			 	  			 			69'  ارتيز ادوريز   			 	  			 			74'  إيباي غوميز   			 	    3 -  1    *نابولي*									 													 												 											 											 											 												   	  			 			47'  هامسيك ماريك   			 	  			 	  			 	  			 	    22:45 27/08/2014

----------


## mohamed73

الجولة دور المجموعات   المجموعة A   *اوليمبياكوس*	 												 												 											 											 												   	  			 			13'  ارثر ماسوكو   			 	  			 			31'  ابراهيم افلاى   			 	  			 	  			 			73'  كوستانتينوس ميتروغلوو   			 	  			 	   3 -  2    *أتلتيكو مدريد*									 													 												 											 											 											 												   	  			 	  			 	  			 			38'  ماريو ماندزوكيتش   			 	  			 	  			 			86'  أنتويني جريزمان   			 	    22:45 16/09/2014   *يوفنتوس*	 												 												 												 											 											 												   	  			 			59'  تيفيز كارلوس   			 	  			 			90'  تيفيز كارلوس   			 	    2 -  0   *مالمو*   22:45 16/09/2014   *مالمو*	 												 												 											 											 												   	  			 			42'  ماركوس روسينبيرج   			 	  			 			82'  ماركوس روسينبيرج   			 	   2 -  0   *اوليمبياكوس*   22:45 01/10/2014   *أتلتيكو مدريد*	 												 												 												 											 											 												   	  			 			74'  أردا توران   			 	    1 -  0    *يوفنتوس*   22:45 01/10/2014   *أتلتيكو مدريد*	 												 												 												 											 											 												   	  			 			48'  Koke   			 	  			 			61'  ماريو ماندزوكيتش   			 	  			 			63'  أنتويني جريزمان   			 	  			 			87'  دييجو جودين   			 	  			 			90'+2'  أليسيو تشيرشي   			 	    5 -  0   *مالمو*   22:45 22/10/2014   *اوليمبياكوس*	 												 												 											 											 												   	  			 			35'  بايتيم كاسامي   			 	   1 -  0    *يوفنتوس*   22:45 22/10/2014   *مالمو*  0 -  2    *أتلتيكو مدريد*									 													 												 											 											 											 												   	  			 			30'  Koke   			 	  			 			78'  راؤول جارسيا   			 	    23:45 04/11/2014   *يوفنتوس*	 												 												 												 											 											 												   	  			 			21'  أندريا بيرلو   			 	  			 	  			 	  			 			65'  روبيرتو    			 	  			 			66'  بول بوجبا   			 	    3 -  2   *اوليمبياكوس* 												 											 											 											 												   	  			 	  			 			24'  Alberto Bot&#237;a   			 	  			 			61'  دينجا ديلفين   			 	  			 	  			 	    23:45 04/11/2014   *أتلتيكو مدريد*	 												 												 												 											 											 												   	  			 			9'  راؤول جارسيا   			 	  			 			38'  ماريو ماندزوكيتش   			 	  			 			62'  ماريو ماندزوكيتش   			 	  			 			65'  ماريو ماندزوكيتش   			 	    4 -  0   *اوليمبياكوس*   23:45 26/11/2014   *مالمو*  0 -  2    *يوفنتوس*									 													 												 											 											 											 												   	  			 			49'  فيرناندو لورينتي   			 	  			 			88'  تيفيز كارلوس   			 	    23:45 26/11/2014   *اوليمبياكوس*	 												 												 											 											 												   	  			 			22'  ديفيد فوستر   			 	  			 	  			 			63'  أليجاندرو دومينجويز   			 	  			 	  			 			87'  كوستانتينوس ميتروغلوو   			 	  			 			90'  ابراهيم افلاى   			 	   4 -  2   *مالمو* 												 											 											 											 												   	  			 	  			 			59'  سيمون كروون   			 	  			 	  			 			81'  ماركوس روسينبيرج   			 	  			 	  			 	    23:45 09/12/2014   *يوفنتوس*   0 -  0    *أتلتيكو مدريد*   23:45 09/12/2014   المجموعة B   *ليفربول*	 												 												 												 											 											 												   	  			 			82'  بالوتيلي ماريو   			 	  			 	  			 			90'+3'  ستيفين جيرارد   			 	    2 -  1   *لودوجوريتس* 												 											 											 											 												   	  			 	  			 			90'  دانى ابالو   			 	  			 	    22:45 16/09/2014   *ريال مدريد*	 												 												 												 											 											 												   	  			 			14'  ماريك سوشي   			 	  			 			30'  جاريث بال   			 	  			 			31'  كريستيانو رونالدو   			 	  			 			36'  جيمس رودريجز   			 	  			 	  			 			79'  كريم بنزيما   			 	    5 -  1   *بازل* 												 											 											 											 												   	  			 	  			 	  			 	  			 	  			 			38'  ديرليس جونزاليس   			 	  			 	    22:45 16/09/2014   *بازل*	 												 												 											 											 												   	  			 			52'  ماركو ستريلير   			 	   1 -  0    *ليفربول*   22:45 01/10/2014   *لودوجوريتس*	 												 												 											 											 												   	  			 			6'  مارسيلينيو   			 	  			 	  			 	   1 -  2    *ريال مدريد*									 													 												 											 											 											 												   	  			 	  			 			25'  كريستيانو رونالدو   			 	  			 			77'  كريم بنزيما   			 	    22:45 01/10/2014   *لودوجوريتس*	 												 												 											 											 												   	  			 			90'+1'  يوردان مينيف   			 	   1 -  0   *بازل*   22:45 22/10/2014   *ليفربول*   0 -  3    *ريال مدريد*									 													 												 											 											 											 												   	  			 			23'  كريستيانو رونالدو   			 	  			 			30'  كريم بنزيما   			 	  			 			41'  كريم بنزيما   			 	    22:45 22/10/2014   *بازل*	 												 												 											 											 												   	  			 			34'  بريل إيمبولو   			 	  			 			41'  ديرليس جونزاليس   			 	  			 			59'  شكيلزن جاشي   			 	  			 			65'  ماريك سوشي   			 	   4 -  0   *لودوجوريتس*   23:45 04/11/2014   *ريال مدريد*	 												 												 												 											 											 												   	  			 			27'  كريم بنزيما   			 	    1 -  0    *ليفربول*   23:45 04/11/2014   *لودوجوريتس*	 												 												 											 											 												   	  			 			3'  دانى ابالو   			 	  			 	  			 	  			 			88'  جورجي تيرزييف   			 	   2 -  2    *ليفربول*									 													 												 											 											 											 												   	  			 	  			 			8'  ريكي لامبرت   			 	  			 			37'  جوردان هندرسون   			 	  			 	    23:45 26/11/2014   *بازل*  0 -  1    *ريال مدريد*									 													 												 											 											 											 												   	  			 			35'  كريستيانو رونالدو   			 	    23:45 26/11/2014   *ليفربول*	 												 												 												 											 											 												   	  			 	  			 			81'  ستيفين جيرارد   			 	    1 -  1   *بازل* 												 											 											 											 												   	  			 			25'  فابيان فراي   			 	  			 	    23:45 09/12/2014   *ريال مدريد*	 												 												 												 											 											 												   	  			 			20'  كريستيانو رونالدو   			 	  			 			38'  جاريث بال   			 	  			 			80'  ألفارو أربيلوا   			 	  			 			88'  ألفارو ميدران   			 	    4 -  0   *لودوجوريتس*   23:45 09/12/2014   المجموعة C   *موناكو*	 												 												 												 											 											 												   	  			 			61'  جاو موتينهو   			 	    1 -  0    *باير ليفركوزن*   22:45 16/09/2014   *بنيفيكا*  0 -  2   *زينت سان بطرسبورغ* 												 											 											 											 												   	  			 			5'  هالك   			 	  			 			22'  أكسل ويتسل   			 	    22:45 16/09/2014   *زينت سان بطرسبورغ*  0 -  0    *موناكو*   21:00 01/10/2014   *باير ليفركوزن*	 												 												 												 											 											 												   	  			 			25'  ستيفان كيسلينغ   			 	  			 			34'  سون هيونغ مين   			 	  			 	  			 			64'  هاكان كالهانوجلو   			 	    3 -  1   *بنيفيكا* 												 											 											 											 												   	  			 	  			 	  			 			62'  إدواردو سلافيو   			 	  			 	    22:45 01/10/2014   *باير ليفركوزن*	 												 												 												 											 											 												   	  			 			58'  جوليو دوناتي   			 	  			 			63'  كيرياكوس بابادوبولوس   			 	    2 -  0   *زينت سان بطرسبورغ*   22:45 22/10/2014   *موناكو*   0 -  0   *بنيفيكا*   22:45 22/10/2014   *زينت سان بطرسبورغ*	 												 												 											 											 												   	  			 	  			 	  			 			89'  سالمون روندون   			 	   1 -  2    *باير ليفركوزن*									 													 												 											 											 											 												   	  			 			68'  سون هيونغ مين   			 	  			 			73'  سون هيونغ مين   			 	  			 	    21:00 04/11/2014   *بنيفيكا*	 												 												 											 											 												   	  			 			82'  أندرسون تاليسكا   			 	   1 -  0    *موناكو*   23:45 04/11/2014   *زينت سان بطرسبورغ*	 												 												 											 											 												   	  			 			79'  داني   			 	   1 -  0   *بنيفيكا*   21:00 26/11/2014   *باير ليفركوزن*   0 -  1    *موناكو*									 													 												 											 											 											 												   	  			 			72'  لوكاس اوكامبوس   			 	    23:45 26/11/2014   *موناكو*	 												 												 												 											 											 												   	  			 			63'  اللاعب أيمن عبد النور   			 	  			 			89'  فابينيو تافاريس   			 	    2 -  0   *زينت سان بطرسبورغ*   23:45 09/12/2014   *بنيفيكا*  0 -  0    *باير ليفركوزن*   23:45 09/12/2014   المجموعة D   *غلطه سراي*	 												 												 											 											 												   	  			 	  			 			90'+1'  بوراك يلمز   			 	   1 -  1   *اندرلخت* 												 											 											 											 												   	  			 			52'  دينيس برايت   			 	  			 	    22:45 16/09/2014   *بوروسيا دورتموند*	 												 												 												 											 											 												   	  			 			45'  تشيرو ايموبيلي   			 	  			 			48'  Pierre-Emerick Aubameyang   			 	    2 -  0    *آرسنال*   22:45 16/09/2014   *آرسنال*	 												 												 												 											 											 												   	  			 			22'  داني ويلبيك   			 	  			 			30'  داني ويلبيك   			 	  			 			41'  سانشيز أليكسيز   			 	  			 			52'  داني ويلبيك   			 	  			 	    4 -  1   *غلطه سراي* 												 											 											 											 												   	  			 	  			 	  			 	  			 	  			 			63'  بوراك يلمز   			 	    22:45 01/10/2014   *اندرلخت*  0 -  3    *بوروسيا دورتموند*									 													 												 											 											 											 												   	  			 			3'  تشيرو ايموبيلي   			 	  			 			69'  ادريان راموس   			 	  			 			79'  ادريان راموس   			 	    22:45 01/10/2014   *اندرلخت*	 												 												 											 											 												   	  			 			71'  أندي ناجار   			 	  			 	  			 	   1 -  2    *آرسنال*									 													 												 											 											 											 												   	  			 	  			 			89'  كيران جيبس   			 	  			 			90'+1'  لوكاس بودولسكي   			 	    22:45 22/10/2014   *غلطه سراي*  0 -  4    *بوروسيا دورتموند*									 													 												 											 											 											 												   	  			 			6'  Pierre-Emerick Aubameyang   			 	  			 			18'  Pierre-Emerick Aubameyang   			 	  			 			41'  ماركو ريس   			 	  			 			83'  ادريان راموس   			 	    22:45 22/10/2014   *آرسنال*	 												 												 												 											 											 												   	  			 			25'  ميكيل ارتيتا   			 	  			 			29'  سانشيز أليكسيز   			 	  			 			58'  اليكس تشامبرلين   			 	  			 	  			 	  			 	    3 -  3   *اندرلخت* 												 											 											 											 												   	  			 	  			 	  			 	  			 			61'  فيندين بوري أنتوني   			 	  			 			73'  فيندين بوري أنتوني   			 	  			 			90'  ألكسندر ميتروفيتش   			 	    23:45 04/11/2014   *بوروسيا دورتموند*	 												 												 												 											 											 												   	  			 			39'  ماركو ريس   			 	  			 			55'  سوكراتيس باباستاثوبولوس   			 	  			 	  			 			74'  تشيرو ايموبيلي   			 	  			 			85'  سميح كايا   			 	    4 -  1   *غلطه سراي* 												 											 											 											 												   	  			 	  			 	  			 			70'  هاكان بالطا   			 	  			 	  			 	    23:45 04/11/2014   *اندرلخت*	 												 												 											 											 												   	  			 			44'  تشانسيل مبيمبا   			 	  			 			86'  تشانسيل مبيمبا   			 	   2 -  0   *غلطه سراي*   23:45 26/11/2014   *آرسنال*	 												 												 												 											 											 												   	  			 			2'  يايا سانوجو   			 	  			 			57'  سانشيز أليكسيز   			 	    2 -  0    *بوروسيا دورتموند*   23:45 26/11/2014   *غلطه سراي*	 												 												 											 											 												   	  			 	  			 	  			 	  			 			88'  ويسلي اسنيجدير   			 	  			 	   1 -  4    *آرسنال*									 													 												 											 											 											 												   	  			 			3'  لوكاس بودولسكي   			 	  			 			11'  Aaron Ramsey   			 	  			 			29'  Aaron Ramsey   			 	  			 	  			 			90'+2'  لوكاس بودولسكي   			 	    23:45 09/12/2014   *بوروسيا دورتموند*	 												 												 												 											 											 												   	  			 			58'  تشيرو ايموبيلي   			 	  			 	    1 -  1   *اندرلخت* 												 											 											 											 												   	  			 	  			 			84'  ألكسندر ميتروفيتش   			 	    23:45 09/12/2014   المجموعة E   *روما*	 												 												 												 											 											 												   	  			 			6'  خوان إيتوربي   			 	  			 			10'  جيرفينهو   			 	  			 			20'  مايكون    			 	  			 			31'  جيرفينهو   			 	  			 			50'  سيرجي إيجانشيفيتش   			 	  			 	    5 -  1   *سيسكا موسكو* 												 											 											 											 												   	  			 	  			 	  			 	  			 	  			 	  			 			82'  أحمد موسى   			 	    22:45 17/09/2014   *بايرن ميونيخ*	 												 												 												 											 											 												   	  			 			90'  جيروم بوتنج   			 	    1 -  0    *مانشستر سيتي*   22:45 17/09/2014   *سيسكا موسكو*  0 -  1    *بايرن ميونيخ*									 													 												 											 											 											 												   	  			 			22'  توماس مولر   			 	    21:00 30/09/2014   *مانشستر سيتي*	 												 												 												 											 											 												   	  			 			4'  سيرجيو اجور   			 	  			 	    1 -  1    *روما*									 													 												 											 											 											 												   	  			 	  			 			23'  توتي   			 	    22:45 30/09/2014   *سيسكا موسكو*	 												 												 											 											 												   	  			 	  			 	  			 			64'  سيدو دومبيا   			 	  			 			86'  بيبرس ناتشو   			 	   2 -  2    *مانشستر سيتي*									 													 												 											 											 											 												   	  			 			29'  سيرجيو اجور   			 	  			 			37'  جيمس ميلنر   			 	  			 	  			 	    21:00 21/10/2014   *روما*	 												 												 												 											 											 												   	  			 	  			 	  			 	  			 	  			 	  			 			66'  جيرفينهو   			 	  			 	  			 	    1 -  7    *بايرن ميونيخ*									 													 												 											 											 											 												   	  			 			8'  أرجين روبين   			 	  			 			23'  ماريو جوتزي   			 	  			 			25'  روبرت ليواندوسكي   			 	  			 			30'  أرجين روبين   			 	  			 			36'  توماس مولر   			 	  			 	  			 			78'  فرانك ريبيري   			 	  			 			80'  اكزيردان شاكيري   			 	    22:45 21/10/2014   *مانشستر سيتي*	 												 												 												 											 											 												   	  			 	  			 			8'  يايا توري   			 	  			 	    1 -  2   *سيسكا موسكو* 												 											 											 											 												   	  			 			2'  سيدو دومبيا   			 	  			 	  			 			34'  سيدو دومبيا   			 	    23:45 05/11/2014   *بايرن ميونيخ*	 												 												 												 											 											 												   	  			 			38'  فرانك ريبيري   			 	  			 			64'  ماريو جوتزي   			 	    2 -  0    *روما*   23:45 05/11/2014   *سيسكا موسكو*	 												 												 											 											 												   	  			 	  			 			90'+3'  فاسيلي بيريزوتسكي   			 	   1 -  1    *روما*									 													 												 											 											 											 												   	  			 			43'  توتي   			 	  			 	    21:00 25/11/2014   *مانشستر سيتي*	 												 												 												 											 											 												   	  			 			21'  سيرجيو اجور   			 	  			 	  			 	  			 			85'  سيرجيو اجور   			 	  			 			90'+1'  سيرجيو اجور   			 	    3 -  2    *بايرن ميونيخ*									 													 												 											 											 											 												   	  			 	  			 			40'  زابي ألونسو   			 	  			 			45'  روبرت ليواندوسكي   			 	  			 	  			 	    23:45 25/11/2014   *روما*   0 -  2    *مانشستر سيتي*									 													 												 											 											 											 												   	  			 			60'  سمير نصري   			 	  			 			86'  بابلو زاباليتا   			 	    23:45 10/12/2014   *بايرن ميونيخ*	 												 												 												 											 											 												   	  			 			18'  توماس مولر   			 	  			 			83'  سباستيان رود   			 	  			 			90'  ماريو جوتزي   			 	    3 -  0   *سيسكا موسكو*   23:45 10/12/2014   المجموعة F   *برشلونة*	 												 												 												 											 											 												   	  			 			28'  جيرارد بيك   			 	    1 -  0   *أبويل نيكوسيا*   22:45 17/09/2014   *أياكس*	 												 												 											 											 												   	  			 	  			 			74'  لاس سكوني   			 	   1 -  1    *باريس سان جيرمان*									 													 												 											 											 											 												   	  			 			14'  كافاني إديسون   			 	  			 	    22:45 17/09/2014   *باريس سان جيرمان*	 												 												 												 											 											 												   	  			 			10'  دايفيد لويز   			 	  			 	  			 			26'  ماركو فيراتي   			 	  			 			54'  بلايس ماتويدي   			 	  			 	    3 -  2    *برشلونة*									 													 												 											 											 											 												   	  			 	  			 			11'  ليونيل ميسي   			 	  			 	  			 	  			 			56'  Neymar   			 	    22:45 30/09/2014   *أبويل نيكوسيا*	 												 												 											 											 												   	  			 	  			 			32'  جوستافو ماندوكا   			 	   1 -  1   *أياكس* 												 											 											 											 												   	  			 			28'  لوكاس أندرسن   			 	  			 	    22:45 30/09/2014   *أبويل نيكوسيا*  0 -  1    *باريس سان جيرمان*									 													 												 											 											 											 												   	  			 			87'  كافاني إديسون   			 	    22:45 21/10/2014   *برشلونة*	 												 												 												 											 											 												   	  			 			7'  Neymar   			 	  			 			24'  ليونيل ميسي   			 	  			 	  			 			90'+4'  ساندرو راميرز   			 	    3 -  1   *أياكس* 												 											 											 											 												   	  			 	  			 	  			 			88'  أنور الغازي   			 	  			 	    22:45 21/10/2014   *باريس سان جيرمان*	 												 												 												 											 											 												   	  			 			1'  كافاني إديسون   			 	    1 -  0   *أبويل نيكوسيا*   23:45 05/11/2014   *أياكس*  0 -  2    *برشلونة*									 													 												 											 											 											 												   	  			 			36'  ليونيل ميسي   			 	  			 			76'  ليونيل ميسي   			 	    23:45 05/11/2014   *أبويل نيكوسيا*  0 -  4    *برشلونة*									 													 												 											 											 											 												   	  			 			27'  لويس سوري   			 	  			 			38'  ليونيل ميسي   			 	  			 			58'  ليونيل ميسي   			 	  			 			87'  ليونيل ميسي   			 	    23:45 25/11/2014   *باريس سان جيرمان*	 												 												 												 											 											 												   	  			 			33'  كافاني إديسون   			 	  			 	  			 			78'  زلاتان إبراهيموفيك   			 	  			 			83'  كافاني إديسون   			 	    3 -  1   *أياكس* 												 											 											 											 												   	  			 	  			 			67'  دافي كلاسين   			 	  			 	  			 	    23:45 25/11/2014   *برشلونة*	 												 												 												 											 											 												   	  			 	  			 			19'  ليونيل ميسي   			 	  			 			41'  Neymar   			 	  			 			77'  لويس سوري   			 	    3 -  1    *باريس سان جيرمان*									 													 												 											 											 											 												   	  			 			15'  زلاتان إبراهيموفيك   			 	  			 	  			 	  			 	    23:45 10/12/2014   *أياكس*	 												 												 											 											 												   	  			 			45'  لاس سكوني   			 	  			 			50'  لاس سكوني   			 	  			 			53'  دافي كلاسين   			 	  			 			74'  اركاديوز ميليك   			 	   4 -  0   *أبويل نيكوسيا*   23:45 10/12/2014   المجموعة G   *تشيلسي*	 												 												 												 											 											 												   	  			 			11'  سيز فابريجاس   			 	  			 	    1 -  1    *شالكه 04*									 													 												 											 											 											 												   	  			 	  			 			62'  كلاس يان هونتيلار   			 	    22:45 17/09/2014   *إن كيه ماريبور*	 												 												 											 											 												   	  			 	  			 			90'+2'  لوكا زاهوفيتش   			 	   1 -  1   *سبورتينغ سي بي* 												 											 											 											 												   	  			 			80'  نانى   			 	  			 	    22:45 17/09/2014   *سبورتينغ سي بي*  0 -  1    *تشيلسي*									 													 												 											 											 											 												   	  			 			34'  ماتيك نيمانجا   			 	    22:45 30/09/2014   *شالكه 04*	 												 												 												 											 											 												   	  			 	  			 			56'  كلاس يان هونتيلار   			 	    1 -  1   *إن كيه ماريبور* 												 											 											 											 												   	  			 			37'  بوهار دامجان   			 	  			 	    22:45 30/09/2014   *شالكه 04*	 												 												 												 											 											 												   	  			 	  			 			34'  تشينيدو اوباسي   			 	  			 			51'  كلاس يان هونتيلار   			 	  			 			60'  بينيديكت هوفيديس   			 	  			 	  			 	  			 			90'+3'  اريك ماكسيم تشوبو-موتينغ   			 	    4 -  3   *سبورتينغ سي بي* 												 											 											 											 												   	  			 			16'  نانى   			 	  			 	  			 	  			 	  			 			64'  ادريان سيلفا   			 	  			 			78'  ادريان سيلفا   			 	  			 	    22:45 21/10/2014   *تشيلسي*	 												 												 												 											 											 												   	  			 			13'  لويتش ريمي   			 	  			 			23'  ديدير دروجبا   			 	  			 			31'  جون تيري   			 	  			 			54'  ميتجا فيلر   			 	  			 			77'  ايدين هازرد   			 	  			 			90'  ايدين هازرد   			 	    6 -  0   *إن كيه ماريبور*   22:45 21/10/2014   *سبورتينغ سي بي*	 												 												 											 											 												   	  			 	  			 			26'  موهامادو نابي سار   			 	  			 			52'  جيفرسون   			 	  			 			72'  نانى   			 	  			 	  			 			90'+1'  إسلام سليماني   			 	   4 -  2    *شالكه 04*									 													 												 											 											 											 												   	  			 			17'  إسلام سليماني   			 	  			 	  			 	  			 	  			 			88'  دينيس اوغو   			 	  			 	    23:45 05/11/2014   *إن كيه ماريبور*	 												 												 											 											 												   	  			 			50'  أجيم إبرايمي   			 	  			 	   1 -  1    *تشيلسي*									 													 												 											 											 											 												   	  			 	  			 			73'  ماتيك نيمانجا   			 	    23:45 05/11/2014   *شالكه 04*   0 -  5    *تشيلسي*									 													 												 											 											 											 												   	  			 			2'  جون تيري   			 	  			 			29'  ويليان   			 	  			 			44'  جان كيرشهوف   			 	  			 			76'  ديدير دروجبا   			 	  			 			78'  راميرس   			 	    23:45 25/11/2014   *سبورتينغ سي بي*	 												 												 											 											 												   	  			 			10'  كارلوس ماني   			 	  			 			35'  نانى   			 	  			 	  			 			65'  إسلام سليماني   			 	   3 -  1   *إن كيه ماريبور* 												 											 											 											 												   	  			 	  			 	  			 			42'  جيفرسون   			 	  			 	    23:45 25/11/2014   *تشيلسي*	 												 												 												 											 											 												   	  			 			8'  سيز فابريجاس   			 	  			 			16'  أندري شورله   			 	  			 	  			 			56'  جون أوبي ميكيل   			 	    3 -  1   *سبورتينغ سي بي* 												 											 											 											 												   	  			 	  			 	  			 			50'  جوناثان سيلفا   			 	  			 	    23:45 10/12/2014   *إن كيه ماريبور*  0 -  1    *شالكه 04*									 													 												 											 											 											 												   	  			 			62'  ماكس ماير   			 	    23:45 10/12/2014   المجموعة H   *بورتو*	 												 												 											 											 												   	  			 			5'  براهيمي ياسين   			 	  			 			32'  براهيمي ياسين   			 	  			 			37'  جاكسون مارتينيز   			 	  			 			57'  براهيمي ياسين   			 	  			 			61'  Adri&#225;n   			 	  			 			76'  فينسنت ابوبكر   			 	   6 -  0   *بيت بوريسوف*   22:45 17/09/2014   *أتلتيك بيلباو*   0 -  0   *شاختار دونتسك*   22:45 17/09/2014   *شاختار دونتسك*	 												 												 											 											 												   	  			 			52'  ألكس تيكسيرا   			 	  			 			85'  لويز أدريانو   			 	  			 	  			 	   2 -  2   *بورتو* 												 											 											 											 												   	  			 	  			 	  			 			89'  جاكسون مارتينيز   			 	  			 			90'+3'  جاكسون مارتينيز   			 	    22:45 30/09/2014   *بيت بوريسوف*	 												 												 											 											 												   	  			 			19'  دينيس بولياكوف   			 	  			 			41'  ألكسندر كارنيتسكي   			 	  			 	   2 -  1    *أتلتيك بيلباو*									 													 												 											 											 											 												   	  			 	  			 	  			 			45'  ارتيز ادوريز   			 	    22:45 30/09/2014   *بيت بوريسوف*  0 -  7   *شاختار دونتسك* 												 											 											 											 												   	  			 			11'  ألكس تيكسيرا   			 	  			 			28'  لويز أدريانو   			 	  			 			35'  دوجلاس كوستا   			 	  			 			37'  لويز أدريانو   			 	  			 			40'  لويز أدريانو   			 	  			 			44'  لويز أدريانو   			 	  			 			82'  لويز أدريانو   			 	    22:45 21/10/2014   *بورتو*	 												 												 											 											 												   	  			 			45'  Héctor Herrera   			 	  			 	  			 			75'  كواريسما ريكاردو   			 	   2 -  1    *أتلتيك بيلباو*									 													 												 											 											 											 												   	  			 	  			 			58'  غييرمو فرنانديز هييرو   			 	  			 	    22:45 21/10/2014   *شاختار دونتسك*	 												 												 											 											 												   	  			 			19'  داريو سرنا   			 	  			 			48'  ألكس تيكسيرا   			 	  			 			58'  لويز أدريانو   			 	  			 			82'  لويز أدريانو   			 	  			 			90'+2'  لويز أدريانو   			 	   5 -  0   *بيت بوريسوف*   23:45 05/11/2014   *أتلتيك بيلباو*   0 -  2   *بورتو* 												 											 											 											 												   	  			 			56'  جاكسون مارتينيز   			 	  			 			73'  براهيمي ياسين   			 	    23:45 05/11/2014   *بيت بوريسوف*  0 -  3   *بورتو* 												 											 											 											 												   	  			 			56'  Héctor Herrera   			 	  			 			65'  جاكسون مارتينيز   			 	  			 			89'  تيلو   			 	    21:00 25/11/2014   *شاختار دونتسك*  0 -  1    *أتلتيك بيلباو*									 													 												 											 											 											 												   	  			 			68'  Mikel San José   			 	    23:45 25/11/2014   *بورتو*	 												 												 											 											 												   	  			 	  			 			87'  فينسنت ابوبكر   			 	   1 -  1   *شاختار دونتسك* 												 											 											 											 												   	  			 			50'  تاراس ستيانينكو   			 	  			 	    23:45 10/12/2014   *أتلتيك بيلباو*	 												 												 												 											 											 												   	  			 			47'  Mikel San José   			 	  			 			88'  ماركيل سوسايتا   			 	    2 -  0   *بيت بوريسوف*   23:45 10/12/2014

----------


## mohamed73

دور الـ 16   *باريس سان جيرمان*	 												 												 												 											 											 												   	  			 	  			 			54'  كافاني إديسون   			 	    1 -  1    *تشيلسي*									 													 												 											 											 											 												   	  			 			36'  برانيسلاف ايفانوفيتش   			 	  			 	    23:45 17/02/2015   *شاختار دونتسك*  0 -  0    *بايرن ميونيخ*   23:45 17/02/2015   *شالكه 04*   0 -  2    *ريال مدريد*									 													 												 											 											 											 												   	  			 			26'  كريستيانو رونالدو   			 	  			 			79'  Marcelo   			 	    23:45 18/02/2015   *بازل*	 												 												 											 											 												   	  			 			11'  ديرليس جونزاليس   			 	  			 	   1 -  1   *بورتو* 												 											 											 											 												   	  			 	  			 			79'  دانيلو   			 	    23:45 18/02/2015   *مانشستر سيتي*	 												 												 												 											 											 												   	  			 	  			 	  			 			69'  سيرجيو اجور   			 	    1 -  2    *برشلونة*									 													 												 											 											 											 												   	  			 			16'  لويس سوري   			 	  			 			30'  لويس سوري   			 	  			 	    23:45 24/02/2015   *يوفنتوس*	 												 												 												 											 											 												   	  			 			13'  تيفيز كارلوس   			 	  			 	  			 			42'  ألفارو موراتا   			 	    2 -  1    *بوروسيا دورتموند*									 													 												 											 											 											 												   	  			 	  			 			18'  ماركو ريس   			 	  			 	    23:45 24/02/2015   *باير ليفركوزن*	 												 												 												 											 											 												   	  			 			57'  هاكان كالهانوجلو   			 	    1 -  0    *أتلتيكو مدريد*   23:45 25/02/2015   *آرسنال*	 												 												 												 											 											 												   	  			 	  			 	  			 			90'+1'  اليكس تشامبرلين   			 	  			 	    1 -  3    *موناكو*									 													 												 											 											 											 												   	  			 			38'  جيوفري كوندوجبيا   			 	  			 			53'  اللاعب ديميتار برباتوف   			 	  			 	  			 			90'+4'  يانيك فيريرا كاراسكو   			 	    23:45 25/02/2015   *ريال مدريد*	 												 												 												 											 											 												   	  			 	  			 			25'  كريستيانو رونالدو   			 	  			 	  			 			45'  كريستيانو رونالدو   			 	  			 			52'  كريم بنزيما   			 	  			 	  			 	    3 -  4    *شالكه 04*									 													 												 											 											 											 												   	  			 			20'  كريستيان فوخس   			 	  			 	  			 			40'  كلاس يان هونتيلار   			 	  			 	  			 	  			 			57'  ليروي ساني   			 	  			 			84'  كلاس يان هونتيلار   			 	    23:45 10/03/2015   *بورتو*	 												 												 											 											 												   	  			 			14'  براهيمي ياسين   			 	  			 			47'  Héctor Herrera   			 	  			 			56'  كاسيميرو   			 	  			 			76'  فينسنت ابوبكر   			 	   4 -  0   *بازل*   23:45 10/03/2015   *تشيلسي*	 												 												 												 											 											 												   	  			 			81'  جارى كاهيل   			 	  			 	  			 			96'  ايدين هازرد   			 	  			 	    2 -  2    *باريس سان جيرمان*									 													 												 											 											 											 												   	  			 	  			 			86'  دايفيد لويز   			 	  			 	  			 			114'  تياغو سيلفا   			 	    23:45 11/03/2015   *بايرن ميونيخ*	 												 												 												 											 											 												   	  			 			4'  توماس مولر   			 	  			 			34'  جيروم بوتنج   			 	  			 			49'  فرانك ريبيري   			 	  			 			51'  توماس مولر   			 	  			 			63'  هولغر بادشتوبر   			 	  			 			75'  روبرت ليواندوسكي   			 	  			 			87'  ماريو جوتزي   			 	    7 -  0   *شاختار دونتسك*   23:45 11/03/2015   *أتلتيكو مدريد*	 												 												 												 											 											 												   	  			 			27'  ماريو سواريز   			 	  			 			  راؤول جارسيا   			 	  			 	  			 			  أنتويني جريزمان   			 	  			 	  			 			  ماريو سواريز   			 	  			 	  			 			  Koke   			 	  			 	  			 			  فيرناندو توريز   			 	  			 	    1 -  0    *باير ليفركوزن*									 													 												 											 											 											 												   	  			 	  			 	  			 			  هاكان كالهانوجلو   			 	  			 	  			 			  سيمون رولفس   			 	  			 	  			 			  عمير توبراك   			 	  			 	  			 			  غونزالو كاسترو   			 	  			 	  			 			  ستيفان كيسلينغ   			 	    23:45 17/03/2015   *موناكو*   0 -  2    *آرسنال*									 													 												 											 											 											 												   	  			 			36'  أوليفر جيرود   			 	  			 			79'  Aaron Ramsey   			 	    23:45 17/03/2015   *برشلونة*	 												 												 												 											 											 												   	  			 			31'  ايفان راكيتش   			 	    1 -  0    *مانشستر سيتي*   23:45 18/03/2015   *بوروسيا دورتموند*   0 -  3    *يوفنتوس*									 													 												 											 											 											 												   	  			 			3'  تيفيز كارلوس   			 	  			 			70'  ألفارو موراتا   			 	  			 			79'  تيفيز كارلوس   			 	    23:45 18/03/2015

----------


## mohamed73

ربع النهائي   *أتلتيكو مدريد*   0 -  0    *ريال مدريد*   22:45 14/04/2015   *يوفنتوس*	 												 												 												 											 											 												   	  			 			57'  ارتورو فيدال   			 	    1 -  0    *موناكو*   22:45 14/04/2015   *باريس سان جيرمان*	 												 												 												 											 											 												   	  			 	  			 	  			 	  			 			82'  غريغوري فان دير فيل   			 	    1 -  3    *برشلونة*									 													 												 											 											 											 												   	  			 			18'  Neymar   			 	  			 			67'  لويس سوري   			 	  			 			79'  لويس سوري   			 	  			 	    22:45 15/04/2015   *بورتو*	 												 												 											 											 												   	  			 			3'  كواريسما ريكاردو   			 	  			 			10'  كواريسما ريكاردو   			 	  			 	  			 			65'  جاكسون مارتينيز   			 	   3 -  1    *بايرن ميونيخ*									 													 												 											 											 											 												   	  			 	  			 	  			 			28'  تياجو   			 	  			 	    22:45 15/04/2015   *برشلونة*	 												 												 												 											 											 												   	  			 			14'  Neymar   			 	  			 			34'  Neymar   			 	    2 -  0    *باريس سان جيرمان*   22:45 21/04/2015   *بايرن ميونيخ*	 												 												 												 											 											 												   	  			 			14'  تياجو   			 	  			 			22'  جيروم بوتنج   			 	  			 			27'  روبرت ليواندوسكي   			 	  			 			36'  توماس مولر   			 	  			 			40'  روبرت ليواندوسكي   			 	  			 	  			 			88'  زابي ألونسو   			 	    6 -  1   *بورتو* 												 											 											 											 												   	  			 	  			 	  			 	  			 	  			 	  			 			73'  جاكسون مارتينيز   			 	  			 	    22:45 21/04/2015   *ريال مدريد*	 												 												 												 											 											 												   	  			 			88'  خافيير هيرنانديز   			 	    1 -  0    *أتلتيكو مدريد*   22:45 22/04/2015   *موناكو*   0 -  0    *يوفنتوس*   22:45 22/04/2015

----------


## mohamed73

الجولة نصف النهائي

----------


## mohamed73

الجولة النهائي   النهائي    - : -     22:45 06/06/2015

----------

